# Footoon Aqua Master RTA - Bubble Glass replacement



## StompieZA (3/4/19)

Hozit all, 

So while cleaning my Aqua master last night, the tank slipped out of my hand and dropped to the floor and the bubble glass is now in a million pieces. 

I tried searching but cannot find bubble glass replacements? It seems like the Ijust straight glass fits on the tank but i need bubble glass. 

Anyone knows who stocks this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/4/19)

Have moved this for you to the "Who has stock" subforum @StompieZA 

Hoping that the vendors can assist you if they have stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/4/19)

Thanks @Silver

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (9/4/19)

Bump


----------

